# Am I on the correct forum ?



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't very often wildcamp preferring the comfort and security of a site.Do most members on here go exclusively wildcamping.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 22, 2016)

speaking for myself i only  use sites to restock/drain waste  and once every few weeks for a treat of a looong shower and a long  hair wash and looong conditioner.....

generally i find wild places to sleep, but i dont give a damn if others use sites all the time , we are all enjoying ourselves in our own ways


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 22, 2016)

Nearly always wild camp


----------



## 2cv (Oct 22, 2016)

I see no advantage to being dogmatic about it. Just stay where is best on the day, be it wild or Britstop or on a site.


----------



## wildman (Oct 22, 2016)

I have been wilding since approx 1967 in all of that time apart from my own site and rallies elsewhere I have only stayed on a paid site for 4 nights and they were to meet someone in order to collect bits and bobs.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 22, 2016)

wildman said:


> I have been wilding since approx 1967 in all of that time apart from my own site and rallies elsewhere I have only stayed on a paid site for 4 nights and they were to meet someone in order to collect bits and bobs.



In that case your username is very appropriate.


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 22, 2016)

We wildcamp if there is the opportunity to do so in the area we want to be and the spot meets our rather picky criteria. 

We often meet up with friends who can't wildcamp so it has to be campsites for that. 

I don't consider parking on a street or in a layby by a busy road to be a pleasant way to spend my time, even for an overnight-on-our way-somewhere-else situation. When travelling we tend to use pubstops and aires/stellplätze. 

For us, wildcamping is best done in out of the way places, no people, great scenery and, hopefully, bothering no-one - I'm too neurotic to park where I imagine people are driving past scowling and thinking "wtf are they doing there?"! 

So, yeah, I'm probably on the wrong forum but I like it here :wave::wacko::dance:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 22, 2016)

well yes i always wilded i wont say wild camped  because i just parked up free i actually dislike the word wild camping ,we wild park ,i dident erect awnings chairs tables  get the barby out which i actually hate the stink of anyway and the like as a lot do , anyway  yes i have wilded for more years than enough  maybe 40 some . but now i have a wobble box  mainly because of the grand kids who i dont think parking in a lay by or car park is suitable for . and its much safer traveling in the car not in a van made of wood and tin .  anyway many people are willing to pay 10 quid or so to park in a carpark or 30 or so quid in booze and food to stay in a pub car park for a night , me now will tow my wobble box which cost much less than a motorhome with less than i have ,and get more to the gallon than a motorhome ,  with lower running costs to boot  and pay 10 to 15 quid a night to hook up to leccy  be able to stretch out in comfort ,and be more content in the wobblebox knowing my grand kids can play outside in safety risking some knob head hatch back imbecile risks running them over . BUT IF WE WERE ON OUR OWN ,WITH NO WORRIES FREE TO ROAM THE HIGHWAYS AND BYWAYS FOR FREE I DONT PAY UNLESS I HAVE TO  I WOULD CHOSE A MOTOR HOME ANY DAY .i thank you


----------



## The laird (Oct 22, 2016)

Mostly wild ,use sites for services ,or use council public conveniences to empty toilet cassette discreetly.


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 22, 2016)

We wild mostly in CR's to enjoy quiet out of the way spots but have to stay in CL's or CS's about every fourth day to allow Mrs Antiquesam to dry her hair and for me (never her) to empty the dump bin. Really wouldn't fancy parking in a town car park or layby.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 22, 2016)

About 50/50. Usually use C&CC CS sites but occasionally club sites when in Cumbria as they charge by number of occupants and along with my old codgers discount this can be as low as £8.00 a night.
When up in Gods country which is usually every 3 weeks I wild 2/3 nights then book onto site for a night or two.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 22, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> speaking for myself i only  use sites to restock/drain waste  and once every few weeks for a treat of a looong shower and a long  hair wash and looong conditioner.....
> 
> generally i find wild places to sleep, but i dont give a damn if others use sites all the time , we are all enjoying ourselves in our own ways



Yes, Same here, But probably a bit less time spent on sites, Due to my Substantialy less Follicle Coverage.


----------



## pughed2 (Oct 22, 2016)

*Wildcamping is free*

You obviously please yourself, and take all factors into account. My priority is to be near and view my places of interest, ie scenery,  railways, or ships. Some of the purpose built sites across the channel could be described as concrete pig pens, where you pay to get cooped up with others with no view........not exactly my cup of tea.......Steve bristol


----------



## Ed on Toast (Oct 22, 2016)

I am a newbie, half way through my first season and learning everyday, thank you everyone. Currently, the scales are tipped in favour of sites and pubs but the plan, as it develops, is to increase the 'Wild' side of things, although i agree my experience is not really 'Wild', not even slightly perturbed, if i am honest. 

My plan, as it is at the moment and subject to change, as all good plans should be, is a 5:2 ratio (5 nights in strange, remote and interesting places : 2 nights on nice sites, empty things, fill things, power things and wash things, with enough time to sing two songs and maybe whistle a third)


I like the idea of a split between the 'Wild' and 'Site' worlds. What is of more importance to me is the ratio between solitude and events (including Wild Camping gatherings)

Linking together Events, Exploring, Chillaxing and other Socialising will, I hope provide my ideal balance*

*Subject to educated change, from you folk here


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 22, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> I am a newbie, half way through my first season and learning everyday, thank you everyone. Currently, the scales are tipped in favour of sites and pubs but the plan, as it develops, is to increase the 'Wild' side of things, although i agree my experience is not really 'Wild', not even slightly perturbed, if i am honest.
> 
> My plan, as it is at the moment and subject to change, as all good plans should be, is a 5:2 ratio (5 nights in strange, remote and interesting places : 2 nights on nice sites, empty things, fill things, power things and wash things, with enough time to sing two songs and maybe whistle a third)
> 
> ...




i find it the most exhilarating when i have a half-baked plan in mind, as to "where am i going next?" and something catches my eye and i find myself going off on a tangent and visiting somewhere which has some really interesting features/people/views/  -  sometimes i never get to my chosen destination....    Thats the joy of the freedom that a campervan gives me.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 22, 2016)

closest we come to wild camping is staying overnight on a pub car park, we tend to stick to CL / CS  sites or similar


----------



## vwalan (Oct 22, 2016)

cant say i never have used campsites but last one was in 2009. really cant stand them . have no need for campsites really. dont even pay for parking unless i really have to. shame every thing in life isnt free .


----------



## Wully (Oct 22, 2016)

I would like to wild camp more but she who has to be obaid has laid down some rules we use van on weekends and school holidays most and have a young child so sites at weekends and mix it up on longer trips .my vans not exactly stealthy at 8.5 meters so I need a cloaking device if I want to wild camp more.
Ps love the meets but is a meet technicly wild camping


----------



## shaunr68 (Oct 22, 2016)

The only time I've kept any record was during our big continental trip between July 2014 and August 2015.  Total 382 nights away:

Wild, car parks and free aires - 262 nights (69%)
Campsites and pay aires - 119 nights (31%)
Hotel - 1 night while we had the van repaired

Campsite usage was predominantly while visiting cities, occasionally when the weather was really bad and/or we had laundry to do, and over Christmas/New Year where we treated ourselves to a week on a campsite at Gytheio.  The bulk of the time wild camping, using locations on the CampingCar-infos database, Camper Contact database, Peejay's Greek Stopovers, Aires on a Shoestring, Europe by Camper POIs or just looking out for suitable spots ourselves.

Cheers


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2016)

2cv said:


> I see no advantage to being dogmatic about it. Just stay where is best on the day, be it wild or Britstop or on a site.



That sir is the way it should be !...I wild camp because I like it. It is not a lifelong mission if stopping on a site has better benefits for the day ..then choose a site 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> i find it the most exhilarating when i have a half-baked plan in mind, as to "where am i going next?" and something catches my eye and i find myself going off on a tangent and visiting somewhere which has some really interesting features/people/views/  -  sometimes i never get to my chosen destination....    Thats the joy of the freedom that a campervan gives me.



That is how it should be embraces the essence ..!!

Channa


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 22, 2016)

All horses for courses in my book (Though to my mind stopping in the local Aldi carpark etc ISN'T wild camping ) 

I love the solitude of wild camping and will studiously avoid places someone else has already pitched up ....the special views and peace (against the toilet block or solid wall of other motor homes etc ) 

And for a weekend or so i'd choose wild over site IF possible with the odd stop on a site for showers ....Last trip to West coast of Scotland out of 15 nights ....10 wild camping and 5 stops on sites .

Nice mix for us .


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 22, 2016)

Free has never been the criteria for selecting a wildcamp though it has often been a bonus, have never parked in a layby just because it's free though have used a few urban car parks of the POI set , &  if someone provides a dog walking area that could be used for more vans and charges for it fair enough but if they just charge because there is a dog in the van no way , if they offer secure parking it's worth a couple of quid no more, electric the same its on offer here (manta rota ) but I've only taken it once to recharge the Dyson and the electric bikes solar covers the rest, 
    I would be more than happy to pay a reasonable amount for secure parking and pro data for services, but eg Portugal are forcing people out of beautiful free locations into corrals with wire fencing and no views reasonable prices but no views, this trip I have parked free in Auberterre & Sanquinet in France, Cabarcerno & Santilla del mar in Spain and Braganca , Monsarez , barragems Nisa & Alqueva plus Minas de sau Domingos in Portugal anyone of which I would willingly have paid a fiver or more to stay at just to ensure they are there for the future,
    That is the root of the problem if wild camping is a problem councils will just ban it in most eyes there are no differences between us and the traveller communities that blight our suburbs , in manta rota we have gone thanks to a Dutch ex pat from a problem to a scource of revenue for the local council, avg 100 vans a night paying €4:50 + extra for electric gives the local council an income of around €13,500 a month out of season + revenue for bars and restaurants etc if only more councils could see past their camp site owner cronies we might get more facilities,


----------



## chrismilo (Oct 22, 2016)

I always wild camp in the UK  but in Europe I sometimes pay as to use the facilities mainly the bar as one can be safe without drink driving


----------



## kevinp (Oct 22, 2016)

We nearly always wild camp unless out for more than a week then we will pay for a night, for the same reason as others have said to empty cassette and refill water. But the sites we do pay for are the very small C&C farm sites, mainly because they are only £6.50. But one thing we don't do and that is park in towns over night, for us this wouldn't feel safe.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 22, 2016)

its easy to go away for months and not use sites . been doing it for years . yes i have used the odd site years ago. but water is in every town or village . there,s always some where to tip toilets . or even ask at a local sewage works . 
in many countries big garages have places you can tip . coaches use them . 
solar is great . dont need ehu. there is always somewhere in a quiet place some where to have a decent night . 
as it is i dont use bars or restaurants . hardly any of them if you do park in the wilder places .


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 22, 2016)

When I first joined the site we would mix sites with wildcamping. In the last few years I can't remember using any sites apart from wildcamping meets.


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Oct 22, 2016)

never use campsites in UK, sometimes in Portugal where the aires are cheap as f-f-f-f chips.
seamus.


----------



## n brown (Oct 22, 2016)

never did much camping in UK, and abroad is so vast and so empty  it just never occurred to me to go on a site, there was nothing on offer there that i needed or wanted. that hasn't changed


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Oct 22, 2016)

I`m in the (Yes, less than 20% of the time) bracket. We like a nice safe place to to sleep, somewhere to fish, with a nice view, and somewhere to walk the dogs, but a large percentage of POI`s don`t offer that, and quite a lot of them are little more than than some worn out grass at the edge of the road. I don`t mind paying for sites if they meet some of the above, but quite a lot of them I wouldn't stay on. We mostly head for the west coast of Scotland where the WC POI`s really shine, and most of our travels are out of season when the majority of sites are closed and most motorhomer`s have drained the water and put the batteries on trickle charge, so plenty room to park up. Am I on the correct forum, I think so, I`ve not found a better one yet.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2016)

Before i built a camper i camped anywhere both on m/bike and cars,not until joining this site did i know that there were so called proper places to camp,never seen any other than caravan parks here,so may keep it that way other than a emergency.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 22, 2016)

I go down the route of looking for, Wild,Pub then CL or CS, site,  depending which is most convenient at the time but rule out none from the onset.

 I was reading  in one of the MoHo mags which suggested that  wilding was basically not on and paying £20/night was cheap. I can't really agree with that as £20,night works out to 30* £20 /month = £600
For that moneyin our area you can rent a reasonable 2/3 bed house which has bathroom kitchen garden drive...... where as the £20 pitch give you a small plot of grass and a bathroom, possibly more.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 23, 2016)

yeoblade said:


> I go down the route of looking for, Wild,Pub then CL or CS, site,  depending which is most convenient at the time but rule out none from the onset.
> 
> I was reading  in one of the MoHo mags which suggested that  wilding was basically not on and paying £20/night was cheap. I can't really agree with that as £20,night works out to 30* £20 /month = £600
> For that moneyin our area you can rent a reasonable 2/3 bed house which has bathroom kitchen garden drive...... where as the £20 pitch give you a small plot of grass and a bathroom, possibly more.



Never thought of it that way and your 100% right,anyway sure a van is supposed to be self sustainable so whats the camp site thing about with folk.
Im currently rewireing a old eldis for a chap up my street and he cannot get his head round the camp site thing as he had a caravan for a few weeks in summer and did not like it so i ask him why did he then buy a camper as there not the same thing and the idea is to get away from sites and the hum drum that goes with it.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 23, 2016)

I put less than 50% because that's correct. However in our case it's heavily skewed by spending 4/6 six on sites in ski resorts. If I had answered without ski resorts it would have been 80%.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Oct 23, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Never thought of it that way and your 100% right,anyway sure a van is supposed to be self sustainable so whats the camp site thing about with folk.
> Im currently rewireing a old eldis for a chap up my street and he cannot get his head round the camp site thing as he had a caravan for a few weeks in summer and did not like it so i ask him why did he then buy a camper as there not the same thing and the idea is to get away from sites and the hum drum that goes with it.





"" anyway sure a van is supposed to be self sustainable "" 

They are self sustainable,,,,, until you run out of water, your toilet cassette fills up, or your batteries run down, that's why they use caravan sites, because caravan sites provide those facilities, ideally, all wild camping spots would have free EHU , cassette emptying and running water.


----------



## The laird (Oct 23, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> I would like to wild camp more but she who has to be obaid has laid down some rules we use van on weekends and school holidays most and have a young child so sites at weekends and mix it up on longer trips .my vans not exactly stealthy at 8.5 meters so I need a cloaking device if I want to wild camp more.
> Ps love the meets but is a meet technicly wild camping



The majority if not all the meetings are not wilding,but it is a MEETing point for members to put faces to names,swap stories/experiances and in some cases help other members to install accessories or rectify faults that some members are not too comfortable to attempt them self but are by the time demos etc are done.you also get a good laugh and time IMHO at the meets I've attended.
This demos etc have saved members a fair bit expense over he years I would think by the long serving members
My views only Wully.By the way luv the we camper mate,is she staying oot puddles?


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 23, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> "" anyway sure a van is supposed to be self sustainable ""
> 
> They are self sustainable,,,,, until you run out of water, your toilet cassette fills up, or your batteries run down, that's why they use caravan sites, because caravan sites provide those facilities, ideally,* all wild camping spots would have free EHU , cassette emptying and running wate*r.



and who would pay for all these free facilities ???


----------



## Ed on Toast (Oct 23, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> and who would pay for all these free facilities ???



We could pay a small annual membership and take advantage of a large solar array and battery bank. A nice basic hard standing, restricted site time, say 72 hours and a nice income for local businesses. 

It is a fact that the motorhome/camper community is growing at a rapid rate and behaves in a different way to the, more site based 'Tugger' community.

Look at the location that have what we desire and look how our presence can generate an income for them and promote local trade or allow the land owner to generate a fund to support the local communities.

It works well for pubs, so, why not for other types of locations. Waterways? Outdoor Activity Camps? Community Centres? Even Crown Land?

If we project as a 'Positive Community' we maybe able to attract some Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) interest and this really could open up some exciting new locations.

Of course this will be met by the usual usual:

_'Can't Be Done' 'Never Work' 'Has Never Worked Before' ' The Caravan Club Lobbyists Would Stop it'_

You might well be right but sometime we need to be brave and _'Think Outside the Camper'_

_Wild Ideas for a Wild Camping World!_


----------



## alcam (Oct 23, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> We could pay a small annual membership and take advantage of a large solar array and battery bank. A nice basic hard standing, restricted site time, say 72 hours and a nice income for local businesses.
> 
> It is a fact that the motorhome/camper community is growing at a rapid rate and behaves in a different way to the, more site based 'Tugger' community.
> 
> ...



Think , in Britain , you are right . Basically it would have to be controlled by the landowners you quote above , I would have no problem paying a fee (quite a lot of Aires in France charge) . I think it is interesting that somebody at Liverpool Marina has seen the potential


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 23, 2016)

We look at it like this:
Some people buy a boat and are quite satisfied to sail from marina to marina, sure of the outcome, confident that all their needs will be provided for.... At a price! They know they will be able.to stay and meet up with likeminded others... And talk for hours about how good/ bad the showers are... Tuggers afloat?
Others buy a different type of boat, prefer to use it for what it was designed for. Quite happy to set off without knowing where  exactly,they will sleep,that night...or the next. They only.go into harbours to take on water, buy supplies and do laundry.. Some, like us, get Stir- Crazy after more than 3 nights. Island hoppers, eternal seekers of that special secret cove or inlet. 
Does that ring a bell.?
We don't mind those with a tugger mentality, if they are happy and not in our way, so be it.
Here endeth the Sunday parable.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 23, 2016)

We look at it like this:
Some people buy a boat and are quite satisfied to sail from marina to marina, sure of the outcome, confident that all their needs will be provided for.... At a price! They know they will be able.to stay and meet up with likeminded others... And talk for hours about how good/ bad the showers are... Tuggers afloat?
Others buy a different type of boat, prefer to use it for what it was designed for. Quite happy to set off without knowing where  exactly,they will sleep,that night...or the next. They only.go into harbours to take on water, buy supplies and do laundry.. Some, like us, get Stir- Crazy after more than 3 nights. Island hoppers, eternal seekers of that special secret cove or inlet. 
Does that ring a bell.?
We don't mind those with a tugger mentality, if they are happy and not in our way, so be it.
Here endeth the Sunday parable.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 23, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> We could pay a small annual membership and take advantage of a large solar array and battery bank. A nice basic hard standing, restricted site time, say 72 hours and a nice income for local businesses.
> 
> It is a fact that the motorhome/camper community is growing at a rapid rate and behaves in a different way to the, more site based 'Tugger' community.
> 
> ...



BUT surely as soon as you have built "hard standings/solar arrays/water taps etc " you have pretty much just built a small campsite and it's no longer "Wild camping" ???

Would it not be far better to encourage places that already have facilities ....marinas/community halls/leisure centers to make them available to motorhomers etc (For a reasonable fee) thus providing facilities for folks whilst obtaining an extra income stream 

AND leaving "WILD"  camping spots as they should be .....WILD.


----------



## Private (Oct 23, 2016)

*The best things in life are free.*

Only wildcamping for us. 
We don't need anything the sites offer including the socialising, safety considerations etc.
Nature provides everything needed but man often gets in the way to monetise it.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Oct 23, 2016)

Mistericeman,

Yes, totally agree, leave the Wild side as it is, I am just proposing discussion that might open up, as yet closed locations by selling the positive image of our community to controlling land owners, The MOD might be a good example and the use of small, max 5 camper locations. 

The MOD is always looking for ways to integrate with communities and to show itself in a more positive light.  if this could be done sustainable, at little or no cost, would the MOD not wish to look at it?  From my experience, they would.

but to engage with the MOD's effective decision makers is not going to happen when some bloke rocks up in a battered tranny conversion to a barrier with a red flag flying.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 23, 2016)

Private said:


> Only wildcamping for us.
> We don't need anything the sites offer including the socialising, safety considerations etc.
> *Nature provides everything needed* but man often gets in the way to monetise it.



so where do you get your clean water and dispose of your waste ?


----------



## jake (Oct 23, 2016)

I prefer the pub stops ,my every need catered for !!:lol-053::cheers::sleep-027:


----------



## vwalan (Oct 23, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> so where do you get your clean water and dispose of your waste ?



there are taps ,fonts ,drinking fountains all over the place . 
even taps in to pipe work of toilets etc . for the basins , its drinking water . 
or ask at a garage etc . toilet waste either toilets , sewage man holes ,garages , sewage works . lots of places . think about it . even on ind est .see a back doorman they know what is what. 
it really is easy. every country i have ever been to is ok. some you do need to think ahead . but even in the desert there are bore holes and water holes . some marked on michelin maps . 
but every village someone will let you have drinking water . 
if your really stuck for toilets then carefully sited deep hole dug by you will be ok. 
dont do it next to a water hole .


----------



## Ed on Toast (Oct 23, 2016)

It, for me comes down to where and how hard I want to live. 

When I used to live in a shoe-box in middle o't road.....we used to dream of sleeping in a camper van.... bloody luxury, if you ask me, wild or not  but now, as i have grown a little longer in the tooth and greyer in the hair, I like to to live a little more comfortably in my wild wilderness. 

As i lean back  and gaze up at the universe and the billions of stars it contains, little out there has changed. In the that sanctuary of solitude, devoid of the din of mankind, I can still enjoy a little reflective time. 

Where once i did this in a hole in the ground, with orders to guard a tree that had not moved for 100 years, that no one would want to steal anyway. Now many years later I have climbed out of that cold hole and sit upon a comfy camping chair, clutching a mug of warm hot chocolate, maybe with a dash, or two of brandy, for medicinal purposes of course. Behind me is is the sanctuary of my camper, with toilet, shower, kitchen and warm, comfy memory foam double bed. 

As i retire to the sanctuary of my home on wheels and close the door, I always smile, thank the stars for my knowledge of the 7 P's remember that old saying:

*'Any Muppet can be cold & wet'*


----------



## Foolonthehill (Oct 23, 2016)

Only ever wildcamp. That has included times where upon living off the land has been my only option and welcomed.
Water is easy to find anywhere in the UK and even the mountains of Spain provide lots of fresh springs.

As for toilet waste, never a problem. Van toilet is only ever used when no other option is available, or it is raining very hard. Waste is emptied at public toilets.
If I am way out in the wilds it is buried in a hole that has been dug. (no nasty chemicals obviously)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 23, 2016)

I Totally agree Ed,,,Although I am. 'P' missing in my saying,,,I've only got 6Ps !.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 23, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I Totally agree Ed,,,Although I am. 'P' missing in my saying,,,I've only got 6Ps !.



Great Words to live by: 5Ps, 6Ps, 7Ps, 10Ps and 12 Ps.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Oct 23, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I Totally agree Ed,,,Although I am. 'P' missing in my saying,,,I've only got 6Ps !.



Prior Planning & Preparation, Prevents Piss Poor Performance. In my world it is 7 but maybe you are a little more polite


----------



## MarMac (Oct 23, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> I don't very often wildcamp preferring the comfort and security of a site.Do most members on here go exclusively wildcamping.



We do both but I would prefer not to be on a site, so now only use sites for an overnight after 3 or 4 days. We've only had our van a year but we've done lots of 3 night weekend trips and found camping spots near enough us to get to on a Friday but in some amazing places, the wild camping has been awesome and so peaceful. This first summer we did 2 weeks in France and our son, with his family did 3 weeks France/Italy (did no booking in advance) we both used Aires where we could and selected some fantastically placed aires beside canals and lakes, there are just so many to chose from.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 23, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> Prior Planning & Preparation, Prevents Piss Poor Performance. In my world it is 7 but maybe you are a little more polite


Yep,,I was missing the 'Prepration' !.
Now I feel Complete !.


----------



## Private (Oct 23, 2016)

*Water is over used.*



delicagirl said:


> so where do you get your clean water and dispose of your waste ?



Water is over used in my opinion, but it is available all over as vwalan explained.
I removed my 100+litre fresh water tank & 14 litre hot water system from my van. 
There was too much just sloshing about at the bottom of the cold water tank when the taps were running dry. 
The hot water system was even worse; needing a constant 14 litre fill just for a bowl of hot water to wash in.
I replaced them with two 20 litre (I think!) containers. I can now see exactly how much water I have & I can use every drop.
Sanitising the 'tanks' is also now much easier. 
Hot washing water comes from the kettle, & shower water from a separate open container filled with water just before use (wet/wash/rinse method; i.e. no running water whilst washing).
I mainly wash in cold water so find no hot water 'on tap' no inconvenience although my partner likes hot & she is happy with the system.
Drinking water comes from bottles for cold drinking & the 'tanks' for hot drinking.

Washing up requires another special technique which I won't bore you with; just to say most people use way too much water & if I had kids they would be adults before my Fairy liquid bottle made its way to their toy-box.

If you don't store waste getting rid of it is much easier. I have removed my toilet cassette too. Plenty of advice on here for that area.

I guess I am more wildcamper than most & even my choice of motor home is dictated by the ability to remain as innocuous as possible whilst delivering the facilities I truly need rather than luxuries.

Each to their own though; I know my requirements will change as I get older.


----------



## yorkieowl (Oct 23, 2016)

We mostly wildcamp, but occasionally use sites just don't like paying over the top fees for a parking spot or having lots of neighbours, (not counting WC meets  )don't mind using laybys as an overnight stop on the way to somewhere as once the blinds are down we could be anywhere, but try to use ones that are not right next to busy routes.  But then I dread the though of living in a house on a road, and having lots of neighbours.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Oct 23, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> and who would pay for all these free facilities ???



Exactly


----------



## willdbill (Oct 23, 2016)

We only wild park and we used to carry hook up cables but we never used it so its now in the garage unused
We never stick for sumwhare to park up for the night
Wildbill


----------



## smudge5577 (Oct 24, 2016)

This is our first season with a van. Personally I like my luxuries such as toilet,tv, lighting etc. I did 25 years of "aggressive camping" in the army and don't want to go there again. I reckon we can go about three days between having to resupply and battery charge and empty out the waste tank etc,  so for a weekend it's ideal to wildcamp which is my preference.
That said, we are constantly improving the van to last longer between stops and constantly learning as we go. The grand plan is to sell up and head off around the uk and Europe so see being as self sufficient as possible as the way forward.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Oct 24, 2016)

I have much the same plan, although six months behind you. My days of guarding trees are also finished and no more shovel recces.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 25, 2016)

Some interesting results from the poll,thanks everyone for responding.So you don't have to wild camp exclusively to be on a wild camping forum.4 members actually use camp sites all the time.Looking at the results just more than half of those that responded voted wild camp more than 80% of the time,with the largest group(over 35%)in that category.

From the replies on this thread it suggests that most members wild for several days and then check into a site to fill/empty tanks,wc and do the laundry,have a shower etc....

I have fitted solar panels and a large leisure battery to achieve 12v electrical independence so am geared up for wild camping but must be going soft as I still use sites quite a bit.The advantage is though if I do want to wild camp for long periods(which I will do in Scotland)I am able to do so.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Oct 30, 2016)

Unless there is a reason stopping me, I'd wild it 100% ... recently stayed a week in Ullapool site for reasons of convenience and I thoroughly enjoyed the luxury of toilets, showers, dish washing facilities and watching the cock-ups and helping others in less fortunate circumstances due to the weather.  I agree 100% with an earlier poster who prefers to call it wild parking as that's what I do, tiny footprint drawing little or no attention to my presence and nothing outside my van unless I'm using my Kelly Kettle.


----------



## n brown (Oct 30, 2016)

i'm wondering if i'm on the right forum after today's showing- you kind of think that people who are into ''wildcamping'' might be a bit free spirited.


----------



## maingate (Oct 30, 2016)

n brown said:


> i'm wondering if i'm on the right forum after today's showing- you kind of think that people who are into ''wildcamping'' might be a bit free spirited.



If you have any free spirits then I am interested ...... preferably Brandy but I will drink anything.


----------



## n brown (Oct 30, 2016)

everybody knows that Jim


----------

